# Specialized Roubaix Pro with Dura-Ace Triple?



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

I was wondering if you can get a Roubaix Pro with a Dura-Ace triple, instead of the double as a factory option? Is the only way to get this combination to buy a frame/fork and build up the bike yourself?

I heard a rumor that a Roubaix Pro with Dura-Ace triple will be offered by Specialized sometime in '05. Has anyone heard that this is true? If so, I might want to wait it out.

I was thinking about picking up road biking after screwing up my back mountain biking and am looking for a more comfortable, but fast and light ride. The reason for wanting a triple is because there are a lot of hills where I live and combined with a bad back and me in my 40's, the engine is not getting any stronger


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

I doubt they'll have a Dura-Ace triple any time soon but I could be wrong.

The new 10 speed Ultegra will have a triple so maybe that's what you should get instead.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

RiDE said:


> I doubt they'll have a Dura-Ace triple any time soon but I could be wrong.
> 
> The new 10 speed Ultegra will have a triple so maybe that's what you should get instead.


DA triple 9-speed exists. - TF


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> DA triple 9-speed exists. - TF


Yeah but he said factory option, I don't think Specialized still offers the 9 speed DA on any of their bikes.


----------

